# Disable The Norton Protection Center



## rakeshishere (Aug 10, 2006)

Symantec’s 2006 line of products have a new feature called the Norton Protection Center. It sits next on the task bar next to your icons in the notification area next to the clock and gives updates on the status of Norton products like Norton Antivirus, Norton SystemWorks, and Norton Internet Security.
 The problem I had is that when I installed my copy of Norton Antivirus 2006, I was never asked if I wanted this feature. It just showed up after the reboot, takes up screen space, and keeps popping up whether I want it to or not. Did I mention it also eats system resources???
 I haven’t gone as far as to see if there is a way to permanently remove or uninstall the Norton Protection Center. After a little investigation, I’ve found out how to stop it so that it will not come back. Personally, as long as it isn’t malicious, disabled is good enough for me. Here is the procedure for stopping the Norton Protection Center
**www.trekker.net/?p=21*


----------



## lavan_joy (Aug 18, 2006)

*www.trekker.net/?p=21
The above page says:
Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

Duh... the Protection Center is one piece o cake to shut down. Just go to Run > Services.msc and shut down the process there... who needs a 'guide' to do it ?

BTW, that site's down and its lost all its content.


----------



## arunkv2007 (Dec 14, 2008)

thank u commander
now with norton's mouth tight shut, I can finally enjoy my PC sessions


----------

